

Hotmail leaked - Exchange ActiveSync, active view, SSL encryption and more - bkhl
http://livesino.net/archives/2645.live
Check other stuffs LiveSino found.
Click on the "Translate this page" if you want to know more than just screenshots.
======
atlbeer
How would Hotmail (an older consumer product) and Exchange (a 100% Enterprise
product) mix together?

I would imagine a competitive product to Google Apps for Domains would have
it's product aligned underneath the Office brand?

